# Torque wrench recommendation?



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone own or or recommend these please?

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...iaxcjg9r_pAhUUhlwKHQfaBr4Q9aACegQICxBt&adurl=

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...iOpvfb97_pAhVHSsAKHbh7D8EQ9aACegQIDBBF&adurl=

Same bars below ?

https://www.halfords.com/tools/hand...-advanced-torque-wrench-model-200-488711.html

https://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/product...le-Ratchet-Torque-Wrench-1-2In-Drive-40-200Nm


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a couple of Halfords Advanced ones.
They are reasonably priced and seem to be consistently accurate with my friends calibrated Snap-On lances (I compared them with his when I first bought them).

If you are just using it to torque wheel nuts you could probably get away with an Amazon Basics one to save a few quid.

A young lass who lives up the road who is into track days kept borrowing mine to put her track wheels on. I suggested she bought one and she has an Amazon Basics one and seems happy enough with it.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I would opt for the teng 1/2 drive if those where my only options, have a look a heyner torque wrench's ( torsio matic pro ) i bought one last year to give to a garage that over torqued the wheel bolts on my car :lol:, it's a quality piece of kit.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I've used the fairly basic ones from Screwfix for a couple years, no complaints


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

You could probably get a Norbar for not alot more money


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Where do people look for torque ratings? These are not in owners manuals. Are there websites for these?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a Hazet for 30 year, gets every year calibrated. Japanese engines and no torque wrench is murder.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Norbar for torque wrenches, without a doubt.

I’ve used them for a few years now, they are great.

Remember with these tools you should get them re-calibrated every few years..

I had a Halfords one that worked great for a while, got it tested and it was 12% out - I threw it away.

The draper professional one ended up 4% out - when it was redone, it was 2% +-

As for the actual settings, I use mixture of owners manuals/service manuals and google.

:thumb:


----------



## Jeebsy (Oct 26, 2018)

The Cueball said:


> Remember with these tools you should get them re-calibrated every few years..
> 
> I had a Halfords one that worked great for a while, got it tested and it was 12% out - I threw it away.
> 
> The draper professional one ended up 4% out - when it was redone, it was 2% +-


Where would one get a torque wrench calibrated?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

You may have seen this Auto Express test but if not, take a look. Normally, I ignore their results but for something like this which involves some measured testing, I think you could be more confident. Of the tools I have in the Halfords range, I find them pretty good. Not like my odd Snap-on or Craftsman pieces but acceptable. :thumb:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.au...ies-tyres/84791/best-torque-wrenches-2020?amp


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Jeebsy said:


> Where would one get a torque wrench calibrated?


At the torque wrench calibration shop of course! 

If you google 'instrument calibration' or 'torque calibration service' or something like that, then places will come up.

Takes a few days and I think it was £15, and you get a nice little certificate that confirms your tool is awesome.

It's a precise instrument, I'm shocked about the number of people using them that have no idea they can go out of spec, or are happy with 'they're alright'.

Just takes 1 sheared bolt and you're in a world of pain!

Ask me how I know! :lol: :wall:


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

ReyIndividual said:


> Where do people look for torque ratings? These are not in owners manuals. Are there websites for these?


A quick search on Google "torque values for metric screws" bring lots of results, this is one of them:
https://www.fastenermart.com/files/metric_tighten_torques.pdf
Obviously there are lots of caveats such as lubrication. materials etc but in general it's a good guide when no specific information is given. If nothing is forthcoming contact the manufacturer and ask.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for the information and links.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> At the torque wrench calibration shop of course!
> 
> If you google 'instrument calibration' or 'torque calibration service' or something like that, then places will come up.
> 
> ...


Hey, what's wrong with the old technique of using a ratchet and "three white knuckles"


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Just bought one of these....seems really good.

https://www.tester.co.uk/norbar-pro...MIt5_BztrA6QIVTLDtCh1QjgYeEAQYAyABEgIZQvD_BwE

Cheers 
Paul


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Draper one here karate and small served me well, but if tightening a cylinder head etc I would want a better one just encase


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

pina07 said:


> Just bought one of these....seems really good.
> 
> https://www.tester.co.uk/norbar-pro...MIt5_BztrA6QIVTLDtCh1QjgYeEAQYAyABEgIZQvD_BwE
> 
> ...


Norbar have been going for years and are really world class in producing torque wrenches for all types of industry. Very reasonably priced to.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

ReyIndividual said:


> Where do people look for torque ratings? These are not in owners manuals. Are there websites for these?


The torque figures for refitting the wheels will be in the owners handbook but the rest of the figures will be in a workshop manual, or possibly on the internet.

Derek.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

It's worth mentioning that obtaining the exact torque for wheel nuts is not as critical as something like bolts holding your big ends together. 10% wrong on wheel nuts is not going to make much odds.


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

:thumb:Norbar of Banbury uk if that helps your decision making process ...

https://www.norbar.com/About-Us/Company-Information

Norbar was born - from wartime need to universal demand: Incorporated in 1943, the "North Bar Tool Company" became the first company in Britain to commercially manufacture torque wrenches. The initial demand was driven by the need for the gasket-less cylinder head of the Rolls Royce Merlin engine to be accurately tightened.


----------



## linuxrob (Mar 30, 2017)

Don't forget to wind down the torque wrench before you put it away.


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

linuxrob said:


> Don't forget to wind down the torque wrench before you put it away.


One of my major pet hates, many don't know it causes issues!

Depends what your plans for the tool are. I use a Halfords professional one for wheels or similar applications. For anything engine wise I wouldn't look past Norbar.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

linuxrob said:


> Don't forget to wind down the torque wrench before you put it away.


Very helpful comment, thanks. Was not aware of this.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good torque wrenches do not need to be wound down after use if you are using them within a couple of weeks/months.

At least the good people at Norbar don't think they do.

However... if you are going to do it, do not take all the tension off, that is when it could damage them... leave them on a very low setting.

http://www.norbar.com/Portals/0/Wind Torque Wrench Back Blog.pdf

:thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

linuxrob said:


> Don't forget to wind down the torque wrench before you put it away.


Didn't know about this, what is the idea behind it?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

ollienoclue said:


> It's worth mentioning that obtaining the exact torque for wheel nuts is not as critical as something like bolts holding your big ends together. 10% wrong on wheel nuts is not going to make much odds.


If you can find the min and max value and set the torque wrench to the mid point that will probably take care of any error in the calibration of it.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Many Thanks guys very helpful :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Nick-ST said:


> Didn't know about this, what is the idea behind it?


Inside the torque wrench is a spring, which if left under too much tension will impair the operation of the spring. So wind down to minimum (not completely down)


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

linuxrob said:


> Don't forget to wind down the torque wrench before you put it away.


Top man :thumb:


----------



## darreni (Nov 4, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Good torque wrenches do not need to be wound down after use if you are using them within a couple of weeks/months.
> 
> At least the good people at Norbar don't think they do.
> 
> ...


Yep, I have a Wera (norbar) 3/8 torque wrench & the instructions state to set it at 10ft/lbs when storing.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I’ve got the 40-200Nm Halfords Advanced one

Nicely made, handles well. Not used often but just for wheel nuts. 

I always set mine on the lowest setting when putting it away


----------



## mattking (May 19, 2020)

Yep a major issue is leaving torque wrench’s wound up when putting away, always reset to zero otherwise the spring stretches and damages the torque wrench. Most of the lads in my workshop don’t do this and then have to replace them when the calibration is due. 

I personally use a draper 3/8 and snap on 1/2 and to be fair the draper option is very good never had no issues with it would definitely recommend.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Which Draper 3/8" drive do you have please?

I have one and the screw in the end that locks it fell out and I can't get it back together again.


----------



## mattking (May 19, 2020)

I have this:
https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/draper-3004abk-38-sq-dr-ratchet-torque-wr/

The end screws in and once you have the correct torque you screw it in so it locks the torque wrench.

The piece should just screw back in, I will go to work in the morning and take a picture of mine and show how it works if that's any help?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Thank you.

I have been using it for sometime and just the other day I couldn't turn the screw. The next time I used it the screw fell out.

I have the same one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B010DO160K/ref=pe_1909131_77697001_tnp_email_TE_AMZLdp_1


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Ordered this one in the end. Thanks guys:thumb: https://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/product...Automotive-Torque-Wrench-1-2In-Drive-40-200Nm


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thread revival...mileage drastically reduced on both cars so thinking of doing an intermediate oil service. Already have a 1/2” wrench for torquing wheels, but lowest setting is too high for what I need. Sump and filter is 25nm on mine. Can’t think of many other jobs I’d use it for, would you go 3/8” or 1/2”?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I would go for 3/8"s for that torque.
You can get 1/2" that start around 20 but imho they are unwieldy for using at such low settings.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

If I've understood things correctly if the wrench is going to be out it tends to be at lower or upper end of range. On that basis was thinking of something like this:-

www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CDGRS5Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fab_OP5DFb2T01F1K


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Halfords range.
I have this one at that range - https://www.halfords.com/tools/hand...s-advanced-torque-wrench-model-60-488695.html
Need to be calibrated every 18 months to maintain warranty.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If you are only going to use the torque wrench for the filter and sump nut and then only once a year or bi-yearly I would do a search on something a little less pricey.

I bought the draper one here -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B010DO160K/ref=pe_1909131_77697001_tnp_email_TE_AMZLdp_1

It comes with a test certificate for accuracy. Nothing I have used it on has failed or come undone.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> If I've understood things correctly if the wrench is going to be out it tends to be at lower or upper end of range. On that basis was thinking of something like this:-
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CDGRS5Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fab_OP5DFb2T01F1K


That's one of the bars I have.

I use that a lot on my motorbikes, where things are a bit smaller and more delicate.

:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks all. Halford wrenches look very similar to Norbar, I’m guessing they are? 

I went with a Norbar Nortorque 60 in the end, in no small part as I had some Amazon vouchers. I’ve no idea when I would possibly want or need to torque in both directions but the push through option was also something that I factored in.

My 1/2” wrench was an Aldi buy, it only gets used to torque the wheels. It hasn’t had any issues to date. That said I’m now fighting the urge to buy another Norbar and donating my Aldi one to family so I have matching kit. 

Wet behind the ear question...for those that send your kit off to get recalibrated how often would you say it can be left in between? I’ll likely use the 3/8” twice a year and the 1/2” half a dozen times at most.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use mine every couple of weeks and I have decided to get them checked every 5 years.

That timeframe was agreed with my local calibration company.

:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I know you have a big fleet Cuey, but you must be taking things to pieces and putting them back together all the time!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> I know you have a big fleet Cuey, but you must be taking things to pieces and putting them back together all the time!


Yeah I'm always doing something... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Norbar Nortorque 60 arrived on Monday from Amazon. Was promptly sent back as it had been damaged in transit. Comes in a blown plastic case which contains a 3/8 to 1/2 adapter which has square edges. It comes loose in the case and marks the neck of the wrench.

I opted for a replacement and that arrived yesterday. I say arrived UPS left on my door after the knock and run, sorry I mean post Covid delivery methods. He was seen leaving the drive on my CCTV before turning around running up my drive and then running off the drive with the parcel in his hand. Seconds later I get a delivered to your address notification! Hours of messing around on the phone with Amazon and UPS later turns out he had ran off to a house 3 doors up, on the opposite side of the road but didn't think it a good idea to let me know.
Remember folks if you get a delivery from UPS don't just look in and around your property go wandering off up the road on the off chance they have delivered to a random neighbour without bothering to tell you.

Opened that one up and again the neck of the wrench was damaged. Opted for a refund this time.

So having dropped best part of £90 on a wench I don't have, I now have to wait until Amazon get the item back and process the refund. PITA as had been planning on doing an oil change this week!

Terrible design on the Norbar case, terrible customer service from Amazon and UPS, well nothing surprises me about them.

Pursuing a complaint against Amazon which is not as easy as you think...trying formal ODR.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well that’s just ******...


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Having had the wrench in front of me and in my hand, it does not feel like £90 of tool either. The lower section feels cheap and plasticky. I’ve no doubt the internals are quality but believe things happen for a reason so that’s me out as far as Norbar goes.

Was going to get the Halfords Professional but decided to go for a Sealey. Under £30 delivered on offer from FFX.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the Halfords Pro in 3/8 and 1/2

Yes, they are the Norbar Pro wrench in Halfords colours. I replaced an old Norbar Pro with a Halfords: they are identical. 

It looks like the new Norbar ones have a cheaper casing, but as you have said, the internals are what matters.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> Having had the wrench in front of me and in my hand, it does not feel like £90 of tool either. The lower section feels cheap and plasticky. I've no doubt the internals are quality but believe things happen for a reason so that's me out as far as Norbar goes.
> 
> Was going to get the Halfords Professional but decided to go for a Sealey. Under £30 delivered on offer from FFX.


Oh dear, sounds like they could be letting standards slip too like so many others...

I'll need to keep my older ones working sweetly!

:wall:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got the Halfords Advanced and its a nicely put together wrench.

Its the 1/2" 40-200 that I've got.

Bought it at the time that they used to come in a clear plastic tube.
I think it was about £70.

None of my wheels have fallen off with it yet :lol:
And not overtightened anything so it's done its job and given peace of mind

(bought it after borrowing a neighbours Norbar wrench and the designs at the time were similar iirc)


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Unfortunately in 2017 Norbar sold out to snap on. This would explain the quality possibly not being what it was in previous years. Snap on quality certainly isn't what it was 10,20,30 years ago. Most of their hand tools are made in china now, as well as boxes etc. Still have the stupid price tag though


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

big dave 666 said:


> Unfortunately in 2017 Norbar sold out to snap on. This would explain the quality possibly not being what it was in previous years. Snap on quality certainly isn't what it was 10,20,30 years ago. Most of their hand tools are made in china now, as well as boxes etc. Still have the stupid price tag though


Interesting. I'm not saying Norbar is a bad product and for transparency never seen or used one of their wrenches before so can't compare to now. I just don't think it intuitively felt like a £90 wrench, handle felt very cheap indeed.

Will see what this Sealey wrench is like when it turns up, hopefully by tomorrow. In a way wish I had both to compare in practice and see if the Norbar justifies the £60 difference in price. On paper both are within the same tolerance levels and I'll use it a couple of times a year so should be OK for what I need it for.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

We typically provide and use Norbar torque wrenches to our offshore teams. Never normally any complaints about them


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

tosh said:


> I have the Halfords Pro in 3/8 and 1/2
> 
> Yes, they are the Norbar Pro wrench in Halfords colours. I replaced an old Norbar Pro with a Halfords: they are identical.
> 
> It looks like the new Norbar ones have a cheaper casing, but as you have said, the internals are what matters.


Have you a link for these,unless you mean Halfords advanced as I'm after new wrenches,the one I have is about 10 years old.


----------

